# Pouvez-vous m'aider ?



## marc-dumont (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous ,
j'ai un petit problème avec mon Ibook G4 , quand je l'allume tout va normalement , il me demande mon mot de passe , je le met par contre après avec mis mon mot de passe l'ecran devient tout bleu et il le reste. Le bureau de s'affiche pas ni rien.
Savez vous ce qu'il faudrait que je fasse pour le réparer ?
Cordialement.


----------



## boddy (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Avant que ça n'arrive, tu as fait quoi ?

On dirait que ton mot de passe n'est pas reconnu.
Redemarre sur le CD d'installation - choisis la langue - ré-initialise le mot de passe.


----------



## marc-dumont (24 Décembre 2010)

Mon lecteur CD est cassé et mon mot de passe est reconnu seulement quand j'active mon mot de passe l'ecran devient bleu comme si le bureau allé se mettre mais le problème c'est qu'il reste bleu et le bureau ne s'affiche pas ( meme au bout de 1semaine )


----------



## Invité (26 Décembre 2010)

Essaie de démarrer avec les extensions désactivées : touche "majuscules (shift) dès le "boing" et pendant quelques secondes


----------

